# RedGinger turns 26!



## Penn Digger (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday to RedGinger/Lauren aka JoeTheCrow's other half!  Get out and do something fun while the weather is still good, breathe that mountain air!

 PD


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 9, 2012)

More like 35 but she's still a young-in' and such a cutie! (*no offense Joe*)

 Happy Birthday Lauren!!!

 Take a hike,

 Take a drive,

 Dig a bottle,

 do something cool today!


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lauren []


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 9, 2012)

[] Happy birthday Lauren! You and Joe should go out and have a nice dinner together!..Andy


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2012)

A very Happy Birthday to Ya Laur!----Get out and Enjoy it!~~~~~~~~~~~~~Fred


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 9, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better and can get out and do something special for your birthday!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy B Day walk outside and smell the roses.


----------



## madman (Dec 9, 2012)

happy birthday lauren!


----------



## glass man (Dec 9, 2012)

HOPE IT IS THE VERY BEST!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

Have *Big Fun*, Lauren!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Laur.... (Your potato rake is waiting for you..!) []  Sorry for the tiny pic...This was a great dig pic before I started resizing...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lauren! I'd stay inside where it is warm.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUR!
 Hope you have a wonderful day...
 Filled with all good things and most of all good health : ) always!
 Love,
 Star   *


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, guys.  []


----------



## epackage (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Red!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeepers, Laur, haven't seen you in a coon's age! (that's PA Dutch) Happy birthday.. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd wish you a Happy Birthday but your competing with my posting stats.
 Oh what the hell. Happy 26th just don't reply.  [][]
 PS;. I'm not buying it, your 28, come'on, fess up.


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Laur and many more too !! []


----------



## idigjars (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!   Paul


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Jeepers, Laur, haven't seen you in a coon's age! (that's PA Dutch) Happy birthday.. []


 I haven't heard the term jeepers Chuck, since Jimmy Olsen told Lois Lane Clark Kent was a closet exhibitionist.[8D] Happy Birthday Red !!


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2012)

I have no idea how I missed this post yesterday [&:] I hope it was a happy day for you, Lauren.  ~Jim


----------

